# Open backed unit construction



## Wayno (1 Feb 2021)

Hi all. I need some advice please from those who know more than me  Only started woodworking recently so still a newbie !

I'm going to try to replicate building something like the attached image.

My plan is to use dominos ( as I have access to domino ) with wood glue for all the shelves, and possibly pocket holes between the dominos on the bottom shelf to add a bit of extra reinforcement where the LPs will be stored. The unit will be open backed and approximately 60cm wide x 60cm high x 40cm deep and made from birch ply.
I'm wondering on the following.
1) For the bottom shelf where the vinyl will be stored do you think I would be better off using a housing joint instead of domino and pockets ? Or will domino / pockets be sufficiently strong enough ? I'm guessing the forces of the LPs will be going straight down through the legs so maybe OK without a housing joint ?
3) Should I install a back panel in either the LP storage section or the amp section above it in order to avoid any racking ?

Thanks in advance !
Dave


----------



## Rorton (1 Feb 2021)

Ive not built one of these, but from the ones ive seen built, people seem to prefer at least the LP section with a back in, yep, it will help with stability, but more so for keeping the LP's tidy, not sure if the inside depth of the cabinet is within a small tolerance of the size of an LP, if not, putting a back in, and then maybe a small piece of wood to give the LPs something to 'stop' against so they all line up nicely?


----------



## Argus (1 Feb 2021)

Disregarding the out-crop section at the top, you have, basically, a four-sided object that will be butt-joined on the edges with dominoes or similar.

To my way of thinking, when loaded up with Vinyl (heavy stuff, en masse) it will have an inclination to rack.

Rorton's right about a back - keeps nasty dust out - and an enclosed rear may add some strength, however you can add to the structural strength by extending that 'shark's tail' divider in the lower section and joining it to the board above, then filling in the back with ply, set in grooves. You're now making a cuboid structure which is much stronger.

Good luck


----------



## TheTiddles (2 Feb 2021)

It could be made strong enough without a back, but it’d be better with. Is it going to be visible from both sides? If yes then I see why you don’t want a back, but then you’ll be looking at wires one side?

Dominos vs housing joints... probably the first is stronger. But housings and screws from the outside would be even better, what finish are you going for?

Conceptually it’s a very simple piece, pocket screw could be used with biscuits or dominos on butt joints but they’re a less good option than screws from the outside, painted they will be invisible, plugged neatly they would probably fit the style of the piece. Some neat gusset pieces would make it stiffer

Aidan


----------

